# RIP Oedura marmorata



## BredliFreak (Mar 17, 2016)

Anyone read the paper on the split? I skimmed through it and it seemed interesting, however still waiting on the NT Marms/Gemmata being split, can't wait to see how that goes.

What is going to happen to Marms in captivity?


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 17, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Anyone read the paper on the split? I skimmed through it and it seemed interesting, however still waiting on the NT Marms/Gemmata being split, can't wait to see how that goes.
> 
> What is going to happen to Marms in captivity?



Is this the paper your referring to?

http://biotaxa.org/Zootaxa/article/view/zootaxa.4088.2.1/19529


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 17, 2016)

Indeed it is george


----------

